# Is it just me, or is every possible future a bad one.



## Ginger Piglet (Jul 16, 2020)

I was feeling a bit depressed about this yesterday because that is exactly what seems to be the case. Hawkwind did a song called "It is the business of the future to be dangerous," but we can handle a dangerous future. Danger means purpose and meaning. History is all about humanity rising to overcome the dangers. We are heading for a world in which the future will be dominated by one of the following:

1. The West will continue its slide into a meaningless, degraded culture where hordes of isolated, atomised, powerless masses are herded by a small number of unaccountable and omnipotent elite technocrats who Know Better. This will become the dominant cultural paradigm for the rest of the 21st century. Mindless consumerism, addiction to the dopamine hit of likes on Instacrap or other more prosaic narcotics, no real meaningful progress in science or technology other than as a way to sedate the masses with prolefeed, artificial scarcity when Net Zero comes in, and hordes of economic and/or climate refugees who want to get in because even life as an atomised pod-dwelling bug-eating prole is preferable to starvation and endless resource wars or working for the Chinese (see below.)

2. The Chinese will export their worker-ant communism to be the dominant cultural paradigm. The masses will march in endless lockstep for the edification of the nomenklatura and degrade themselves with longer hours and less material wealth. They will do anything for just a crumb of social credit. There will be no meaningful progress in science or technology other than as a way to control and repress the masses, artificial scarcity because one's social credit score will act as a physical barrier to anything other than bare subsistence level, and developed economies will be swamped by hordes of economic and/or climate refugees who want to get in because even life in indentured servitude to Xi Jinping is preferable to starvation and endless resource wars or a nightmare of mental anaesthesis in the decadent West.

You might be thinking, "but what about Russia?" Sorry, but Russia is irrelevant. Vladimir Putin rules over a personality cult because he can't do anything else and once he dies or is deposed, Russia is just not economically or culturally heavyweight enough other than to throw its lot in with one of the above. At best it'll be part of a non-aligned group that incorporates the worst of both 1 and 2 above.

Tl;dr - our future is either freedom without purpose, or purpose without freedom.

Why do I think this is so? Well, have a look at modern Western culture, or what passes for it. It is utterly degenerate. Not because of drag queen story hour, cutting off your dick, and Love Island. Those are symptoms. No, it is degenerate because it is devoid of any transcendent meaning or purpose. We're not allowed to have a cultural identity or story; the cultural Maoists have seen to that because they know it is the glue that holds a society together. Our values are increasingly derided as racist and outdated but with nothing to actually replace them other than self-loathing and attention-seeking. We are told we mustn't have children because the planet is dying and it's not right to bring them into an already overpopulated world. We are told we mustn't be proud of our values because they are not worth the pride. We are told that our new values should be open mindedness, doublethink ("trans women are women" is the most visible example of that), and celebrating diversity. We are told that our culture is nothing and worthless and needs to be enriched by uncontrolled migration (who are really just there to be exploited as cheap labour). As a result, we are suffering a crime wave in the cities, increasing drug and alcohol usage, and increasing antidepressant usage because the future of the West is looking more and more like the heat death of the universe.

Think about just how quickly everyone slavishly complied with Covid-19 lockdowns. We were told it was just for a few weeks until the peak was over, but 15 weeks into it we're still subjected to restrictions. Restrictions which conveniently don't get enforced other than against the little people - sorry, the "gammons," the "deplorables," and similar epithets (the BLM protests really weren't socially distanced but went ahead anyhow) - and the justification for which is becoming increasingly scanty. Thirty years ago this would have caused outrage, but we're so anaesthetised by the 24 hour news cycle, social media, and being told what to think that we just don't care.

It applies on a pop culture level as well. The defamation of Luke Skywalker and other pop cultural heroes with remakes and reboots is deliberate and part of a larger plan to divorce the masses from any meaning in their culture because that's the glue that holds society together.

As a result, the West is heading for the cultural equivalent of the heat death of the universe.

Meanwhile, the Chinese are clamping down hard on everything. They have a purpose, and that is to give their lives for the Revolution and to expand across all the globe until the proletarians of all lands are free (to serve the nomenklatura). Their belt and road initiative is basically bribing the developing world to be on their side. They are depressingly attracting people by saying that freedom is overrated, look at the West. Social credit is attractive because it gamifies obedience and unthinking obedience at that. I remember reading a post by a Mainland Chinese player of the game Frostpunk about how the fact that the game treats as a bad ending that you survived the ice age by implementing total authoritarian rule as a symptom of _"why you guys in decay."_ They are indoctrinated to the point at which they will take happiness in slavery over unhappiness in freedom.

The worst thing that could happen, of course, is that both 1 and 2 above become true. That we end up with 1984 for real - a small ruling class exercising power for its own sake by a combination of the carrot and the stick and that human nature invariably leads to this. Imagine an endless parade of twitch-mobs shrieking at people for social credit, forever. And it is invariable - as Orwell said, the Middle enlist the Low on their side to change places with the High only to thrust the Low back into their previous position of servitude.

Sometimes I hope that Greta Thunberg is right and that global warming becomes irreversible after 2030 and humanity dies out. There was a joke about the shortest science fiction story of all time I remember. It was as follows:



			
				Galactic Report Card: Planet Earth said:
			
		

> F



Indeed, that is the grade I would give humanity right now. We had the opportunity to revolutionise the world with the internets and freedom of information, and we squandered it on endless political squabbling and e-girls. We had the opportunity to bring about, at the end of the Cold War, a world where democracy and liberty became truly universal values, and we squandered it on self-doubt and navel-gazing and grievance-mongering. We had the opportunity to provide truly green energy in the form of properly developed nuclear power, and we squandered it in favour of fucking windmills because we were terrified of radiation. We had the opportunity to resurrect the space program and begin spreading to other planets, but we squandered it by telling ourself it was only any good as a test bed for nuclear missiles.

And now we are in a world where the future is 1984 by the carrot, or 1984 by the stick.

Well fucking done.

And on that bombshell, I'm going to go and have a sandwich and chase it down with a couple of Venlafaxine.


----------



## Made In China (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes, but you deserve this future so fuck you.


----------



## JEB! (Jul 16, 2020)

The future involving the giant meteor sounded based


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Yes, but you deserve this future so fuck you.



Mao Zedong sucks cocks in the fires of Hell

Also, your head of state is a pretentious authoritarian limp-dicked faggot who looks like Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 16, 2020)

It's surprising how easy it is to demoralize Westerners.
You guys had it so good for so long that a few years of mild trouble and tension has you on your knees.
I used to think that the West is strong, now I see that they're weaklings with big guns and a lot of resources.
That's why it's so easy for foreigners to take over.
We're used to life being tough, you're not.
You've always had everything you could ever want and need and now that you might actually have to compete in order to keep it, it's: "THE WORLD IS ENDING! ORWELL WAS RIGHT! 1984!"

Toughen up and be the change you want to see.


----------



## Made In China (Jul 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Mao Zedong sucks cocks in the fires of Hell
> 
> Also, your head of state is a pretentious authoritarian limp-dicked faggot who looks like Winnie the Pooh



Don't you have other things to worry about, like the impending demise of your own country?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Don't you have other things to worry about, like the impending demise of your own country?



I could ask you the same.

Hell, the COVID-19 pandemic and resulting economic turmoil pretty much started because a bunch of Chinese hipsters couldn't stop themselves from eating bat meat. This whole mess that is 2020 is pretty much the PRC's fault.

At least our hipsters are weak bearded vegan sex pest baizuo who only eat avocado and drink shitty IPA beer while your hipsters are degenerate ghouls who get off on eating the meat of exotic endangered species. I wouldn't put it past Hop Sing Soi down in Wuhan to ask his wife Chun-Li to convince her Uighur boyfriend/bull to start buying black makret human flesh because "cannibalism is exotic" and Kuru Disease is the latest trend

Simp all you want for Chairman Winnie but your social credit score still isn't going to go up and Naomi Wu still won't fuck you.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jul 16, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Don't you have other things to worry about, like the impending demise of your own country?



"May I please just have a crumb of social credit?"


----------



## SiccDicc (Jul 16, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Don't you have other things to worry about, like the impending demise of your own country?


America isn't the one putting withdrawal limits on bank accounts of citizens or giving $1.50 as disaster relief in a nation suffering severe flooding, earthquakes, tornadoes, plagues and pestilence. America also didn't open the Three Gorges Dam before telling the citizens they did.

We may have idiots rioting but they're a minority and largely contained to specific party cities. Even now most people are turning against them. I keep having conversations with black people who abhor the racism in BLM. What's being witnessed is a tantrum by a spoiled generation exacerbated by social media. I imagine no different to how you view Hong Kong rioting.

@Ginger Piglet, just take breaks and realize that the internet is not the majority. It may be a meme, but most people do in fact just want to grill. Remember that 80% of Twitter is 10% of users.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2020)

Honestly, I think we are dangerously close to what OP is describing but we're also equally close to a third option where China is at risk of losing it all and the United States drifts away from being the sole superpower but isn't in terminal decline either.

Wu Flu provided an unexpected X-Factor that more or less has thrown a massive monkey wrench into Beijing's 100 Year Plan and by extension, majorly hurts the Silicon Valley and media mega-corporations who actively engage in seditious collaboration with the PRC

If this third option occurs (and it pretty much hinges on a second term of Trump and Democrats failing to take the Senate) then I think we'll see a Seventh Party System in America and on the global front, a series of multiple "Great Powers" emerge like in the pre-Cold War era.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jul 16, 2020)

SiccDicc said:


> America isn't the one putting withdrawal limits on bank accounts of citizens or giving $1.50 as disaster relief in a nation suffering severe flooding, earthquakes, tornadoes, plagues and pestilence. America also didn't open the Three Gorges Dam before telling the citizens they did.
> 
> We may have idiots rioting but they're a minority and largely contained to specific party cities. Even now most people are turning against them. I keep having conversations with black people who abhor the racism in BLM. What's being witnessed is a tantrum by a spoiled generation exacerbated by social media. I imagine no different to how you view Hong Kong rioting.
> 
> @Ginger Piglet, just take breaks and realize that the internet is not the majority. It may be a meme, but most people do in fact just want to grill. Remember that 80% of Twitter is 10% of users.



The problem is, you don't have to be on the internets to be cancelled. And the degenerate culture isn't just as a result of the internets. It's the media in general. Twitter makes fucking news headlines. Remember "covfefe?" I do. A typo on Twitter was front page news. BBC News constantly crows about influencers. It's Cressida Dick not having the balls to enforce social distancing on BLM protests because she's frit of "disorder." It's soft-soaping Extinction Rebellion. It's virtual skimmingtons against academics for things they've said in lectures. 



Syaoran Li said:


> Honestly, I think we are dangerously close to what OP is describing but we're also equally close to a third option where China is at risk of losing it all and the United States drifts away from being the sole superpower but isn't in terminal decline either.
> 
> Wu Flu provided an unexpected X-Factor that more or less has thrown a massive monkey wrench into Beijing's 100 Year Plan and by extension, majorly hurts the Silicon Valley and media mega-corporations who actively engage in seditious collaboration with the PRC
> 
> If this third option occurs (and it pretty much hinges on a second term of Trump and Democrats failing to take the Senate) then I think we'll see a Seventh Party System in America and on the global front, a series of multiple "Great Powers" emerge like in the pre-Cold War era.



I am worried as a Britbong that we're at risk of squandering the opportunities of Brexit to be a global independent power player. I have a horrible fever dream that all of a sudden because everything isn't 100% perfect in every way this will be used by the FBPE mob and a future Government who is less sanguine about making the most of Brexit to have us crawling back into the EU upon where we will be fucked like a whore on payday. I think we should be less frit of Covid-19 as well. We've passed the peak and the economy won't stand another lengthy lockdown and that will hurt people a lot more than the Chinese Batclap, on the whole.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 16, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> It's surprising how easy it is to demoralize Westerners.
> You guys had it so good for so long that a few years of mild trouble and tension has you on your knees.
> I used to think that the West is strong, now I see that they're weaklings with big guns and a lot of resources.
> That's why it's so easy for foreigners to take over.
> ...


Good times -> weak men
Weak men -> hard times


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2020)

Ginger Piglet said:


> The problem is, you don't have to be on the internets to be cancelled. And the degenerate culture isn't just as a result of the internets. It's the media in general. Twitter makes fucking news headlines. Remember "covfefe?" I do. A typo on Twitter was front page news. BBC News constantly crows about influencers. It's Cressida Dick not having the balls to enforce social distancing on BLM protests because she's frit of "disorder." It's soft-soaping Extinction Rebellion. It's virtual skimmingtons against academics for things they've said in lectures.
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried as a Britbong that we're at risk of squandering the opportunities of Brexit to be a global independent power player. I have a horrible fever dream that all of a sudden because everything isn't 100% perfect in every way this will be used by the FBPE mob and a future Government who is less sanguine about making the most of Brexit to have us crawling back into the EU upon where we will be fucked like a whore on payday. I think we should be less frit of Covid-19 as well. We've passed the peak and the economy won't stand another lengthy lockdown and that will hurt people a lot more than the Chinese Batclap, on the whole.



I'll admit, I've mainly been viewing this from an American perspective and unfortunately I think most of Europe and the UK are perma-fucked.

Italy, Poland, and Hungary might have a chance if they can find a way to get of the EU and tell Merkel to stuff it.

It's pretty obvious Merkel's Germany (and by extension, the EU) is far more willing to support China than the rest of the West, and I'm sure that France and the Nordic countries will back whatever Germany supports.

I honestly have no idea how the UK can recover unless they further strengthen ties to the US and encourage Italy and the Eastern European countries to do the same


----------



## SiccDicc (Jul 16, 2020)

Ginger Piglet said:


> The problem is, you don't have to be on the internets to be cancelled. And the degenerate culture isn't just as a result of the internets. It's the media in general. Twitter makes fucking news headlines. Remember "covfefe?" I do. A typo on Twitter was front page news. BBC News constantly crows about influencers. It's Cressida Dick not having the balls to enforce social distancing on BLM protests because she's frit of "disorder." It's soft-soaping Extinction Rebellion. It's virtual skimmingtons against academics for things they've said in lectures.


These things change in time. A lot of Brits find BLM to be nonsense as well. Plus you had an unexpected Tory victory. Just be sure to be a voice; write letters and make phone calls to legislators. I imagine quite a few Tories would like to explore that one professor getting promoted on hate speech that they likely aren't aware of like we are.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jul 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'll admit, I've mainly been viewing this from an American perspective and unfortunately I think most of Europe and the UK are perma-fucked.
> 
> Italy, Poland, and Hungary might have a chance if they can find a way to get of the EU and tell Merkel to stuff it.
> 
> ...



Italy is, alas, because it considers with some justification to have been thrown under the bus from the rest of the EU, prepared to join in with China's Belt and Road initiative. Bad idea. You give the Chicoms and inch, and next thing you know, you're working 90 hours a week in some terrifying sweatshop in exchange for the right not to be sent for re-education.

Poland and Hungary have the right idea though. But to encourage them to get out the EU, we need to make a visible success of Brexit.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 16, 2020)

I agree. Things aren't getting any better. The West keeps getting more cucked and passive every year. People are too addicted to convenience and social media to ever have another liberal revolution like the one that founded America. Critical thinking is dead. The schools are brainwashing factories. We're in social and economic collapse and have never been more divided. Our "melting pot" is killing us.

The West was a cool experiment, but I think we're in a terminal decline. I can't see a future where we're more free, wise, and fulfilled.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2020)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Italy is, alas, because it considers with some justification to have been thrown under the bus from the rest of the EU, prepared to join in with China's Belt and Road initiative. Bad idea. You give the Chicoms and inch, and next thing you know, you're working 90 hours a week in some terrifying sweatshop in exchange for the right not to be sent for re-education.
> 
> Poland and Hungary have the right idea though. But to encourage them to get out the EU, we need to make a visible success of Brexit.



Fair point, and I get the feeling that had Salvini remained in power, Italy might not have been so eager to consider the Belt and Road. 

Given how bad Wu Flu fucked over Italy because of the left-leaning elements in its government wanted to suck up to China, I'm not going to completely write them off just yet.

If the United States is smart post-2020, they will do everything they can to get Italy over in our camp economically and away from the Belt and Road, and also get Poland and Hungary as well.


----------



## TitanWest (Jul 16, 2020)

It's not the Chinese you have to worry about (Though I agree we should bring our jobs back from China using tariffs). They're a counter balance to the Western elites who're currently at war with China, Russia, Iran, etc. Most of the problems aren't coming from a nation outside our borders. Most of the problems are coming from a nation-without-borders who lives amongst us. They're the ones pushing open borders, censorship, and accelerating degeneracy.

You won't be censored for criticizing China unless you want to buy a "Free Hong Kong" basketball jersey from the NBA or you want to post pro-Hong Kong protest content on TikTok. But dare post anything the Culture of Critique sees as threatening and you get deplatformed from social media, denied services from banks and Paypal, raided by SWAT for posting "far right" fliers, denied government employment for supporting BDS,  and blacklisted from all employment for "antisemitism". And that's just what happens in the US. In other countries they'll send police to arrest you for hate speech.

Who in the West has the most to fear from the "far right"? Who in the West benefits the most from replacing ethnic majorities with a smattering of divided ethnic blocks that can be pitted against each other? Why is over-representation of white people by 20% such a huge problem while Jews being over-represented by 400% due to "A culture of hard work and education"? Why can Black Nationalists say hateful and genocidal things about whites, but get shut down when they criticize Israel or Jews (See: Louis Farrakhan, Marc Lamont Hill, and Tamika Mallory)?









						Patrick Little, De-ZOGging Specialist
					

Culture of Critique for Normies (Full)




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Made In China (Jul 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Wu Flu provided an unexpected X-Factor that more or less has thrown a massive monkey wrench into Beijing's 100 Year Plan and by extension, majorly hurts the Silicon Valley and media mega-corporations who actively engage in seditious collaboration with the PRC



Notice that your conspiracy theory only works if we assume China is the cause of all the ills and woes in the west and China's downfall will magically make all of your problems go away, but I suspect you, being controlled opposition, already know that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 16, 2020)

The only future were their is any hope is the one where I get my mum and dad to watch contrapoints.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jul 16, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Why can Black Nationalists say hateful and genocidal things about whites, but get shut down when they criticize Israel or Jews (See: Louis Farrakhan, Marc Lamont Hill, and Tamika Mallory)?



Do they though? The left is more than happy to cover up antisemitism all over the fucking place. They claim it's a witch-hunt or whataboutery and the real problem is antiblackness and Islamophobia. Ever been to a Palestine Solidarity Campaign meeting? I have. It basically swings between "the Holocaust never happened" and "the Holocaust was too good for them." These are the same people who are shouting about black lives mattering in their next breath. 



Troonos said:


> The West keeps getting more cucked and passive every year.



Add "stupid" to that mix. I'm convinced that people in 2020 are stupider than they were in 2010. Anti-vaxxers are all over the fucking place to the point at which they're actively causing rates of infectious diseases to increase. People burnt down a load of 5G towers because they believed those were giving people the Kung Flu. They don't think for themselves and worse, are horribly ignorant. Like the whole "America was founded on slavery" shite. Even though the Atlantic slave trade wasn't in existence at the time the first colonists arrived in North America from Britain, and that it fought an extremely destructive civil war to end slavery later on, it was still founded on and is irredeemably tainted by slavery. But they can't actually explain or justify or evidence this myth other than by spouting the same tired old talking points.

No wonder in Britain we end up importing NHS staff from abroad.



Made In China said:


> Notice that your conspiracy theory only works if we assume China is the cause of all the ills and woes in the west and China's downfall will magically make all of your problems go away, but I suspect you, being controlled opposition, already know that's just wishful thinking.



Oh quieten down little boy. Haven't you got a struggle session to attend?


----------



## Made In China (Jul 16, 2020)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Oh quieten down little boy. Haven't you got a struggle session to attend?



Now now, don't blame China or the Jews for making Americans retarded, you did that to yourselves.


----------



## TitanWest (Jul 16, 2020)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Do they though? The left is more than happy to cover up antisemitism all over the fucking place. They claim it's a witch-hunt or whataboutery and the real problem is antiblackness and Islamophobia. Ever been to a Palestine Solidarity Campaign meeting? I have. It basically swings between "the Holocaust never happened" and "the Holocaust was too good for them." These are the same people who are shouting about black lives mattering in their next breath.



There are fringe groups on the left that engage in "antisemitism", but they get cancelled and deplatformed very quickly by the ADL and the media (See: Marc Lamont Hill and Louis Farrakhan). Truth is that the Mainstream Right and Mainstream Left should just be called the "Judeo-Right" and the "Judeo-Left". They're both beholden to different factions of Jews who don't agree with each other as much as they pretend to. They both push Jewish interests and hate White Identitarianism.

Despite making up 2% of the US population Jews are 50% of donors to the Democrats and 25% of donors to the GOP. And that's just counting the donors that can only give up to $2,000. The SuperPACS and media are even more Jewish. Out of the 6 media moguls who own 90% of the media you read, see, and hear 5 out of 6 of them are Jewish. The 6th (Rupert Murdoch) is gentile, but is a bigtime donor to Jewish and Zionist causes. MSNBC, CBS, CNN, Vox, Salon, NPR, New York Times, NBC, ABC, etc. are all owned by Jews.

Antisemites don't own the Left. Semites and their shabbos goyim own the Left.



Spoiler: Imagine if whites were this over-represented






			https://www.jpost.com/US-Elections/US-Jews-contribute-half-of-all-donations-to-the-Democratic-party-468774
		


View attachment JW 55.jpg


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jul 16, 2020)

There is only one future and it is heat death so just try to enjoy what you can until that happens and you will not even be around to experience that so hey--chin up buttercup!


----------



## Milkis (Jul 16, 2020)

There is one good future.

The world is engulfed in nuclear fire and sent back to the high middle ages, and the US breaks up into a rich patchwork of feudal states, unsullied by modern technology.


----------



## Jones McCann (Jul 16, 2020)

> Indeed, that is the grade I would give humanity right now. We had the opportunity to revolutionise the world with the internets and freedom of information, and we squandered it on endless political squabbling and e-girls. We had the opportunity to bring about, at the end of the Cold War, a world where democracy and liberty became truly universal values, and we squandered it on self-doubt and navel-gazing and grievance-mongering. We had the opportunity to provide truly green energy in the form of properly developed nuclear power, and we squandered it in favour of fucking windmills because we were terrified of radiation. We had the opportunity to resurrect the space program and begin spreading to other planets, but we squandered it by telling ourself it was only any good as a test bed for nuclear missiles.



The sickness of the leftist ideology is what truly doomed us from the 60s onward. Not so much that leftism itself has a negative effect, but the way in which its been used to push social change has overall caused a negative effects towards people in general and political discourse in particular. People only have so much mental energy to expend each day, think of how much is and has been used in furtherance/hindrance of this sort of progressive ideology. Again it's not that these ideas are bad themselves but the way they are applied: dogmatically and at odds with people who most likely agree with them on the base level. This distracts from other issues of greater importance to the survival of western civilization. The "progress" we've made socially in the last 60 years would of no doubt happened eventually anyways, probably a bit slower but I think not by a significant amount. Now what we've seen, after the most social progress that could ever hope to be achieved in 3 generations, is they are starting to invent issues and deny reality to serve the ideology itself (or serve themselves since the ideology no doubt suffers from this).

Technology in general has a profound negative effect on everything around us at all times. It pollutes the air, turns the environment into concrete and most importantly transformed all of humanity into labor to be bought and sold. The main point against technology is that it can never be undone and it can't be kept secret (at least not for long). Social Media and the Internet is just some of the latest technology that has radically altered the daily lives of billions of people. It's a great example of how a breakthrough in technology can have massive negative effects on human behavior that are not first known at the genesis of the technology. No one would've known about Social Media and the damaging effect on the human psyche when the internet was first discovered decades ago. Even if people had known beforehand, how would they have stopped it in the first place? The point is that technology by its very nature cannot be slowed because it compounds on top of past technology, the internet was merely a new evolution that would have occurred a thousand different ways if Tim Berners-Lee failed to discover it. Technology gives us everything we could ever want at the push of a button, it trivializes our existence and robs us of the only thing that would truly make us happy: control and power over our own existence.



			
				 Jacques Ellul said:
			
		

> With the final integration of the instinctive and the spiritual by means of these human techniques, the edifice of the technical society will be completed. It will not be a universal concentration camp, for it will be guilty of no atrocity. It will not seem insane, for everything will be ordered, and the stains of human passion will be lost amid the chromium gleam. We shall have nothing more to lose, and nothing to win. Our deepest instincts and out most secret passions will be analyzed, published, and exploited. We shall be rewarded with everything our hearts ever desired. And the supreme luxury of the society of technical necessity will be to grant the bonus of useless revolt and of an acquiescent smile.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jul 16, 2020)

Milkis said:


> There is one good future.
> 
> The world is engulfed in nuclear fire and sent back to the high middle ages, and the US breaks up into a rich patchwork of feudal states, unsullied by modern technology.View attachment 1451989



"Engulfed in nuclear fire" and "good future" are absolutely mutually exclusive. 

I think a lot of people underestimate how destructive modern thermonuclear weapons are. It was estimated that just a single strategic warhead landing on Britain in the 1980s would have consumed the entire peacetime resources of the NHS. Flash and blast might only kill 50,000 or so upon detonation, but then there's the fires started by same, which will consume entire swathes of cities and get to the point at which they are uncontrollable. Think a Californian forest fire in a major city. The blast would also damage water mains, roads, power grids and so forth, thus hampering the ability for rescue workers to respond or fight fires. Then there's the second wave of deaths as people trapped in burning buildings or crushed by rubble expire. 

Then, say hello to the fallout. Depending on the prevailing wind, radioactive particles blow for miles and isotopes such as cobalt-60 and caesium-137, which might only have a half-life of a few years, will be breathed in and irradiate people from the inside. Less radioactive isotopes will persist for decades. Anyone within the worst fallout zones will inevitably die within a couple of days. Those a bit further out will have a "walking ghost" phase as they appear to be getting better, but they aren't. After a couple days of getting better the gastro-intestinal symptoms take hold and they will shit themselves to death.

Yeah, radiation poisoning is probably one of the most horrific ways to die.

Now imagine that on every population centre of 50,000 people or more.

Oh, and living in a rural area will not protect you. Fallout can travel for hundreds of miles on the wind and irradiate everything it settles on. At Chernobyl they had to bury the topsoil because plants growing in it would take up radioisotopes in the soil and become unsafe to consume. In a post nuclear world, that's your arable land. Expect cancer rates to shoot upwards for years as a result of this. And there's probably no real healthcare any more or anything. Or food distribution networks. Or authority. Or education. And then children suffering brain damage from radiation or malnutrition or both. 

Humanity might recover, but it would take centuries, or even millennia. It might even require the increased general level of background radiation worldwide to cause humanity to evolve greater innate resistance to ionising radiation before a resurgence of civilisation is possible.

Notwithstanding the now discredited theory of nuclear winter, global thermonuclear war is nicknamed bombing oneself back to the Stone Age for a reason.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Jul 16, 2020)

Ginger Piglet said:


> "Engulfed in nuclear fire" and "good future" are absolutely mutually exclusive.
> 
> I think a lot of people underestimate how destructive modern thermonuclear weapons are. It was estimated that just a single strategic warhead landing on Britain in the 1980s would have consumed the entire peacetime resources of the NHS. Flash and blast might only kill 50,000 or so upon detonation, but then there's the fires started by same, which will consume entire swathes of cities and get to the point at which they are uncontrollable. Think a Californian forest fire in a major city. The blast would also damage water mains, roads, power grids and so forth, thus hampering the ability for rescue workers to respond or fight fires. Then there's the second wave of deaths as people trapped in burning buildings or crushed by rubble expire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Jul 16, 2020)

OP is just realizing this now?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 17, 2020)

I think OP will be surprised to find that there are many other ways this can (and will) get much worse than it already is, and human extinction is not the worst outcome by far


----------



## Ita Mori (Jul 17, 2020)

God, this generation and the last one need a war; you've become so soft that any conflict or difficulty blackpills you into a fetal position.
People in 1st nations have forgotten about real issues, so they invented issues like faggotry and oversensibilites to cope.
Embrace situations that test your mettle instead of crying. Your great-grandparents must be either laughing or enraged; too pussy to defend your beliefs, too lazy to do anything about it, too scared at the idea of trouble. Too gay to defend the homeland some of them died to uphold.


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Jul 17, 2020)

You can't change the channel now.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 17, 2020)

Everytime someone has predicted "the end of history," history carries on. The Qing, Ming, Song dynasties lost the mandate of heaven and that will be no different in communist China, China will collapse, it's just a fact of history. They were saying in 1914 that it was the end of history (seriously, read what people were saying at the time, it's eerily similar to today), and then the great war happened, and 20 years later WW2 happened. 

And the ultra-totalitarian 1984 type regimes cannot exist for genetic reasons. At some point the population will decay enough that they can't maintain that highly complex totalitarian system. And contrary to popular belief evolution happens very fast, especially in humans because humans can select for specific traits in a population, and when the government is stopping specific people from having kids then evolution happens real quick. And we're seeing evolution today, the IQ of the European is dropping dramatically because only dumb people have kids, and the IQ of the African is rising because their societies are in a constant struggle. The future of the world might be Afrocentric.

What I'm trying to say is, we need war, war is a good thing and we need as many people to die as possible, preferably in the trenches fighting against the chinese menace.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 19, 2020)

How about: leftism continues to rise, and we enter a new dark age as the attack in enlightenment values continues.

  Or the three gorges damn goes pop and scours away a few tens of millions, the resultant famine and unrest sends China back to the fifties, we lose huge swathes of our supply lines for critical things like pharmaceuticals, and we enter a new dark age. 

or aliens
Or a carrington type event 
or a real plague
Or a meteor
Or some Dumbass sets off a nuke.

I dunno, I also feel quite dispirited about the world right now. 2020 has been a pile of shite so far. Maybe the aliens will land and usher us to glorious futures.

whatever happens, neither of us can do much about it, so you may as well just enjoy life and have a cup of tea/large gin depending on proclivities and laugh at dangerhair Sjws.


----------



## abacussedout (Jul 20, 2020)

Birthrates will decide the world's fate more than anything. China and the leftest west will implode and have drastically lower populations leaving the global south with greater influence. Largely Christian Latin and African countries will make up a significant bloc and keep those values going, Muslim nations will have a decent sphere of influence for a while but mideast global influence in a post-oil economy is iffy, though they'll finally get the European lands they've wanted for centuries through birthrates alone, and India will be the dominate APAC power. The USA will still be around, but they won't have their much taken for granted post WW2 bargaining power. Think of the reduction of influence of the Netherlands, Britain, Russia from their historical peaks for examples.

Big tech seems ready to implode too (if only from internal incompetance and the fact that some things are too large to manage well), and these other newly powerful countries will view it differently as they grow in dominance, having the current state of it thrust upon them without the earlier intermediaries so it's not as much a slow boil as it is in the west (imagine going from having a single radio in a household to each member having a smart phone overnight). Not sure how that will go socially, but expect more distrust and alternate platforms, and some epic hacking to fight back in the nearer term.

And another world war, and/or a nuke or two dropping is bound to happen and like the last world wars will feel like the end of the world, but it won't be.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 20, 2020)

The only thing keeping me from going Ted Kaczynski is my family. I'm pretty fed up with this world, the people who run it and the people living in it. My outlook of the future is bleak:

America going full Marxist with the re-writing or outright deletion of history
Must wear masks at all times forever.
Paper currency completely gone. If you commit wrongspeak or wrongthink they turn off your chip and can no longer buy or sell.
Mandatory homosexuality and sex changes.
White genocide


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 20, 2020)

abacussedout said:


> Birthrates will decide the world's fate more than anything. China and the leftest west will implode and have drastically lower populations leaving the global south with greater influence. Largely Christian Latin and African countries will make up a significant bloc and keep those values going, Muslim nations will have a decent sphere of influence for a while but mideast global influence in a post-oil economy is iffy, though they'll finally get the European lands they've wanted for centuries through birthrates alone, and India will be the dominate APAC power. The USA will still be around, but they won't have their much taken for granted post WW2 bargaining power. Think of the reduction of influence of the Netherlands, Britain, Russia from their historical peaks for examples.
> 
> Big tech seems ready to implode too (if only from internal incompetance and the fact that some things are too large to manage well), and these other newly powerful countries will view it differently as they grow in dominance, having the current state of it thrust upon them without the earlier intermediaries so it's not as much a slow boil as it is in the west (imagine going from having a single radio in a household to each member having a smart phone overnight). Not sure how that will go socially, but expect more distrust and alternate platforms, and some epic hacking to fight back in the nearer term.
> 
> And another world war, and/or a nuke or two dropping is bound to happen and like the last world wars will feel like the end of the world, but it won't be.


Nukes ensure that another world war won't happen, or will be over almost as fast as it began.

It makes a lot more sense for interstate conflict to be fought on the civilian level. Rebellion. Insurrection. Civil wars.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 20, 2020)

Just you


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jul 20, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Now now, don't blame China or the Jews for making Americans retarded, you did that to yourselves.


We get it, you need a lot of social credit to buy a raft when the dam breaks.


----------



## Muttnik (Jul 20, 2020)

Holy shit, everyone needs to calm down.

Go outside. Enjoy the sun. Take a nap with a fresh dryer blankie. Life continues the way it always has--badly but with good moments in between that makes it all worth it.

The world is not a dark place. People are not all bad. Tomorrow will be a great day if you make it. And if it's not? Wait for the next day. And the next day and the day after that.

I'm an extremely cynical person irl but if there's one thing I can't stand, it's doomer whine-posting. Society changes little by little, sometimes better and sometimes not. You have to take it as it comes and not lose faith. You owe yourself more than that.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jul 20, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> The only thing keeping me from going Ted Kaczynski is my family. I'm pretty fed up with this world, the people who run it and the people living in it. My outlook of the future is bleak:
> 
> America going full Marxist with the re-writing or outright deletion of history
> Must wear masks at all times forever.
> ...


BUT AT LEAST AS A WHITE PERSON YOU STILL HAVE FREEDOM, LIKE THE FREEDOM TO UMMMMM....

Say what you will about how authoritarian china is, people know where they stand.  plus compare how often the government has inconvinced you compared to a coon or kike the last decade. i'd take not getting fired from my job for talking shit about a pro-athlete than living in a world where freedom means the freedom to agree with degeneracy or suffer.

You really think if Shane Gillis joked about the weird shit people eat in china, while in china as a chinesse citizen he would be fired from China's SNL? 

fuck no. the last decade has led to the west being just as free as china, but worse in technology or infrastructure or taxes, etc; 

imagine the chinese version of kiwifarms, their owner (mr.moon lets call him) isn't living in some different country because he can't get a job back home, he has a job working in some tech company right there in china. his social credit is absurdly high because he only mocks degenerates and lolcows, he has a well paying job, and a loving family. he wasn't circumcised and has a loving family because the chinese know how bad single moms are. Mr.Moon has 2 delightful children and a nice wife. his Vordrak gets executed by the state a decade ago for y'know. Now would Null be executed if his website let the rumor leak about wuhan, yes of course. but just like how null doesn't have his own thread, News and Happenings is explicitly forbidden. but the good news is he can sit back and laugh at those crazy hong knog rioters and those in-land Chinese. 

plus there are no retards in china that go "people only hate the CCP because the bible says we can't rape but they can" or "mah 6 million" or "i dont know why mr.epstein being a CCP member should be a big deal, who cares we all have our own relegation all equally valid.:" Everyone knows exactly who is in power and how to avoid their wrath.


----------



## wokelizard (Jul 20, 2020)

Milkis said:


> There is one good future.
> 
> The world is engulfed in nuclear fire and sent back to the high middle ages, and the US breaks up into a rich patchwork of feudal states, unsullied by modern technology.View attachment 1451989


If you've not read a Canticle for Leibowitz you very accurately summarised the plot. It's a good book.


----------



## tehpope (Jul 20, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> Everytime someone has predicted "the end of history," history carries on. The Qing, Ming, Song dynasties lost the mandate of heaven and that will be no different in communist China, China will collapse, it's just a fact of history. They were saying in 1914 that it was the end of history (seriously, read what people were saying at the time, it's eerily similar to today), and then the great war happened, and 20 years later WW2 happened.
> 
> And the ultra-totalitarian 1984 type regimes cannot exist for genetic reasons. At some point the population will decay enough that they can't maintain that highly complex totalitarian system. And contrary to popular belief evolution happens very fast, especially in humans because humans can select for specific traits in a population, and when the government is stopping specific people from having kids then evolution happens real quick. And we're seeing evolution today, the IQ of the European is dropping dramatically because only dumb people have kids, and the IQ of the African is rising because their societies are in a constant struggle. The future of the world might be Afrocentric.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, we need war, war is a good thing and we need as many people to die as possible, preferably in the trenches fighting against the chinese menace.


 I agree with you. But with Trump in the white house, that's probably not happening. He's very anti-war and is more for fighting groups with tariffs and market deals. It would take a huge event to convince Trump to go to war with China. I mean, that's the most likely country to go to war with. Their own stupidity and hubris is taking care of them atm.



SojuDrnkr said:


> The only thing keeping me from going Ted Kaczynski is my family. I'm pretty fed up with this world, the people who run it and the people living in it. My outlook of the future is bleak:
> 
> America going full Marxist with the re-writing or outright deletion of history
> Must wear masks at all times forever.
> ...



The US isn't going full marxist. The left is courting the woke regressive left, who want a socialist wonderland, for votes only. Once in power, its going to be Obama 2.0, at least this time. And in time, they'll throw them under the bus. They will get too much for the left to handle and threaten their dominance. The left, and the right for the most part, are beholden to their corporate masters. The current batch of boomers in power aren't going to bite the hand that feeds. The left might try this in the future, when The Squad is in senior positions of power. But as soon as Socialism gets close to happening, the corporations will freak out and tell the left to abandon this shit. It'll still exist, but it'll never be implemented. The corporations exist to make money and they'll cease to exist under Socialism. And if the left keeps on trucking full steam a head, the corporations will just back other politicians. Soros might want this, but the corporations have more power than Soros. This isn't even getting into the fact that these marxists make up like 2-3% of the population. Most of the population doesn't want socialism and are already sick of the woke shit.
The left is pro masks now. But as soon as they realize they can't track people with masks on, they'll abandon this shit. Probably after the election to focus on rioting.
Paper is still a thing. Its the best way to trade goods and services without being tracked. We're getting to the point you speak of, but atm its only for far-right people. Once they try to take out a regular person, its not going to be good.
People are more conservative than you give them credit. They're for LGBT rights but in the context of the nuclear family and traditionalism. People are already rejecting the loose bathroom rules and what not. Give it 10 years and once a bunch of these kids who went on hormone blockers and whatnot are adults, you'll probably see a lot of high profile suicides. Or these kids will turn into walking train wrecks who are additcted to drugs and/or alcohol. Or these kids will wise up, reject what they grew up on, and be paraded around TV and Youtube as horror stories. Like how Druggies were paraded around as anti-drug campaigns. This isn't even Muslim countries where they force gays to get their dicks chopped off and become females. Call me when that happens in America.
White will probably become a minority in the next century. But its not that bad. I seriously doubt the whites will ever be the size of black people today. We'll still be one of the biggest races. We'll be duking it out with Spanish over population size. Swapping the top position every once in a while. Births as a whole is declining in the west. Only Mormons keep having large families in the west. The growing groups are Muslims, Indians, and Chinese. And again, the chinese are taking care of themselves via their hubris and stupidity.
Also, white people are not a race. Its a group of Europeans and light skinned south americans. This group only emerged after Civil rights.

Seriously dude, calm down. Get a grip and keep it.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 20, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Good times -> weak men
> Weak men -> hard times


Hard times -> hard men
Hard men -> fun times


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 20, 2020)

I just wish the 21st century had been the "Japanese century" like people in the 1980s predicted.

Japan is fucking based and if any culture deserves to rule the world it's them.

The USA deserved to rule the world once but we squandered it, we apologized too much for ourselves, Japan doesn't apologize for itself. 

I dream of a world where the Rising Sun shines over every corner of the globe.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Jul 20, 2020)

I honestly hope the future will be a meteor crashing to Earth, mainly because humans seriously suck most of the time and always end up fighting each other over petty crap after petty crap. And I'm naturally pessimistic about the world around me, I sometimes try to be optimistic at times and sometimes I give up on being optimistic.

I once wished that the Japanese government takes over the American government sometimes.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 21, 2020)

OP, your other "dystopian" scenario you yourself dubbed "freedom without purpose", right? Well, if you have freedom, what the fuck is stopping you from creating a purpose to your own life as you see fit? If you're a spineless piece of shit that can only find purpose in life if it's handed to you by "our culture" or some control-freak faggot that wants everyone else too to larp as some kind of "good old days where men were men and women were in the kitchen", then fuck off. You have the freedom, go use it as you see fit; nothing is stopping you from engaging in bible-study retardation and wanking over the "golden past" of western civilization, but let the rest of us also wank over whatever it's that we want to wank over on.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jul 21, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I just wish the 21st century had been the "Japanese century" like people in the 1980s predicted.
> 
> Japan is fucking based and if any culture deserves to rule the world it's them.
> 
> ...


Theres signs of this being a possibility but their faint. The current anime boom, the resurgence of the Japanese Games Industry, and the fact that the Japanese comic industry is curbstomping the American one worse than Finland curbstomped the Soviets (Granted this a lot of this is due to the western comic industry’s incompetence). Again these may turn out to be the precursors of something big or ultimately not amount to much.


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 21, 2020)

Just ride the tiger, bro.


----------



## DeadFish (Jul 21, 2020)

The 20th century was one of struggle but also one of humanity's ascent to ever greater heights.

The 21st century going be one of hardship but of either descent back into banging rocks primitivist territory or a transhumanist cyber punk nightmare as a result of genetically engineered horror and fuck ups.

Either way things will not improve until things completely collapse.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jul 21, 2020)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Now imagine that on every population centre of 50,000 people or more.


Jesus, I knew the UK was small but not "50,000 is a lot" small.  In order to nuke every town in the US with a population of at least 50k, they'd have to drop nearly 800 nukes.  That's massively diminishing returns and wouldn't be at all worth it.

America is very, very large.  Only like 10% of the land is developed, if you use a fairly charitable definition of "developed".


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 21, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> The only thing keeping me from going Ted Kaczynski is my family. I'm pretty fed up with this world, the people who run it and the people living in it. My outlook of the future is bleak:
> 
> America going full Marxist with the re-writing or outright deletion of history
> Must wear masks at all times forever.
> ...


>A bunch of genuinely horrific events
>Wearing masks
How are those two things compairable? 

Edit: All of the misanthropy in the thread is also completely overrated. Accept your lots in life and start struggling to carve out a small place in the future for your families, so that one day (even if that day is more than 100 years away; even if it is more than 200 years) your descendents will get a chance to prosper.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 21, 2020)

Notgoodwithusernames said:


> Theres signs of this being a possibility but their faint. The current anime boom, the resurgence of the Japanese Games Industry, and the fact that the Japanese comic industry is curbstomping the American one worse than Finland curbstomped the Soviets (Granted this a lot of this is due to the western comic industry’s incompetence). Again these may turn out to be the precursors of something big or ultimately not amount to much.



That's the interesting thing is that the 21st century may wind up being the Japanese century after all, as the rest of the world ruins itself with woke culture, Japan may be a shining beacon to something better that will wind up only growing in popularity, you can already see this happening in small scale ways like with comics and video games as you said. 

I think there are roughly 3 core things that make Japanese culture what it is and are polar opposites to what is causing all the trouble today.

The first is the belief that one should work hard and strive for excellence, not lazily lay around looking for a handout or accepting mediocrity as "good enough" in order to save a few bucks.

The second is to never apologize for yourself and to take pride in your culture and history, Japan refuses to self flagellate over its actions in WW2 like the west does over colonialism, slavery and the holocaust, not because those things and what Japan did in WW2 aren't bad, but because there's more to the west and Japan than the darkest moments. 

And the third is to have a healthy respect for the past and tradition while still keeping an eye on the future, Japan, for as much as they're associated with cutting edge technology, is still a very traditionalist culture at the same time, they see the past as worthy of respect, not an enemy to be destroyed, meanwhile look at how they're destroying any and all statues honoring people from the past in the US. 

American culture already had its fair share of problems in the 2000s when I first really got into Japanese culture, because I could tell that there was just something they were doing right that the US was doing wrong and sure enough the test of time has already proven me right.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 21, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> That's the interesting thing is that the 21st century may wind up being the Japanese century after all, as the rest of the world ruins itself with woke culture, Japan may be a shining beacon to something better that will wind up only growing in popularity, you can already see this happening in small scale ways like with comics and video games as you said.
> 
> I think there are roughly 3 core things that make Japanese culture what it is and are polar opposites to what is causing all the trouble today.
> 
> ...



The biggest problem with Japanese culture is that they are so enamored with tradition that they are hyper-conformist to the point of dysfunction at times. if America is too individualistic and anti-tradition, then Japan isn't enough.

But the demise of the CCP as a global superpower could lead to an interesting future for both Japan and America.

Honestly, I'd think it'd be interesting if we somehow did get the weird American-Japanese superpower cliche of 1980's fiction in real life, as dumb and autistic as that may sound.

Especially if it combined the best things about American culture and pop culture with the best elements of Japanese culture and pop culture. Of course, there is a key difference between the two, and that goes for both America and Japan.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 21, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The biggest problem with Japanese culture is that they are so enamored with tradition that they are hyper-conformist to the point of dysfunction at times. if America is too individualistic and anti-tradition, then Japan isn't enough.
> 
> But the demise of the CCP as a global superpower could lead to an interesting future for both Japan and America.
> 
> ...


Their strength has wrapped all the way around and fucked them in the ass as a weakness.  Work ethic has become "work yourself to an early, miserable grave", as one example.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 21, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The biggest problem with Japanese culture is that they are so enamored with tradition that they are hyper-conformist to the point of dysfunction at times. if America is too individualistic and anti-tradition, then Japan isn't enough.
> 
> But the demise of the CCP as a global superpower could lead to an interesting future for both Japan and America.
> 
> ...



Japan is not perfect of course, it's not a perfect world, but even warts and all they're preferable to what we have going on in the US at the moment, the march of the morons burning down random shit and tearing down any statue. 

And dumb and autistic? An American-Japanese superpower cliche of 1980's fiction is exactly what I'd like to see!

An America that gets its groove back teaming up with an ascendant Japan to push the shit in of Chinese Commies and others Commies worldwide would be lovely.


----------



## Sopressata (Jul 21, 2020)

I think the world needs to take a massive ass shredding shit every few years and that is what’s going on now. There have been times in history when I’m sure the people living then were like hmmm guess this whole earth thing is gonna be over soon. Then it’s not. 100 years later, all new people who didn’t living during that time and they have their own the world is over moment. It will turn around eventually and Ryan Seacrest will be showing us a montage after the ball drops in a year or two of all the crap we have endured as of late.


----------



## tehpope (Jul 21, 2020)

Japan is on its way out. They still control some culture but their birth rates are in the fucking toilet. Even more so than the rest of the west. They've never allowed mass immigration and their society is extremely xenophobic. Unless the Government can incentivize civilians having kids en mass, the Japan of today will cease to exist in 100-200 years. Either by by allowing mass immigration that changes the country into something else. Or the natives shrink to a small number and another country takes it over.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Jul 21, 2020)

If the China 3 Gorges Dam/nuclear plant boogaloo happens then it's a bad future for _everybody _no matter what. All the politics and civil unrest going on right now will look fucking quaint in comparison.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Sep 29, 2021)

@Ginger Piglet I have another therapy for what would happen to the world in the future. As mass migration and racial tensions push angry masses to a boiling point you will see mass breakdown within most of the societies. I'm saying you would see mass shootings really ramp up in the US to a level never seen. Imagine beslan style attacks twice a day in American cities. Either the US is devoured by crime and corruption to such a level that outside maybe the Acela corridor America turns into the wild west again. Things can breakdown quickly you could have something akin to a Balkans crisis but in the west in the future. 
The future will be sectarian conflict and civil wars that will eventually destroy the world.



tehpope said:


> Japan is on its way out. They still control some culture but their birth rates are in the fucking toilet. Even more so than the rest of the west. They've never allowed mass immigration and their society is extremely xenophobic. Unless the Government can incentivize civilians having kids en mass, the Japan of today will cease to exist in 100-200 years. Either by by allowing mass immigration that changes the country into something else. Or the natives shrink to a small number and another country takes it over.


What will occur in a situation is there will be a reactionary culture that takes hold. One also has to look at things other than GDP like societal trust.
Japan is a nation with strong confidence and high societal trust despite being one of the sick nations in Asia. There is also a high purchasing power the average Japanese person has in comparison to many of their neighbors. The wests overeliance on GDP to measure the health of a nation is why were in the situation we're in.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Sep 29, 2021)

A lot of you people should unironically log off for a bit. Or change friends.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 30, 2021)

Retired Junta Member said:


> A lot of you people should unironically log off for a bit. Or change friends.



Yep. I agree.

When I wrote this thread I was stuck in lockdown and everything was shut because of the coof. There was nothing to do but work and shitpost online and all my friends were too busy bedwetting about the coof to go and actually touch grass with me.

Thankfully this isn't the case any more and I'm off the antidepressants as well. I've found purposes and just today a client left me a hella positive review for settling her case at a higher value than I thought we would likely get at trial. I still think wokery needs to be burnt to the ground and we need to be the change we want to see by doing our own long march through the institutions. For instance, my firm might be hiring a more junior solicitor for my department and I've been invited to be on the interview panel for same. I will take advantage of this by researching all candidates thoroughly and finding that those whose social media is full of BLM, trans rights, or XR bollox will have less relevant experience than those without.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 30, 2021)

2010s and 2020s so far have been mostly lacking in that distinct mix of cultures from around the world working together thing from like maybe around the 60s to the 2000s. I'm not talking about government collusion shit I'm talking actual fucking people doing shit together or taking interest in each other's creations and importing them. Nowadays we have people obsessed with the ghost of "cultural appropriation" that literally now means "STAY IN YOUR LANE/COUNTRY OF ORIGIN" and the whole censor happy fuckers obsessed with dumb shit like capitalism or communism or gendershit controlling the media. It's preventing what we had for a good solid few decades or so I miss that shit so fucking much man. The same people that cry about "cultural appropriation" now were years ago the kind of bitches that'd get a chinese tattoo without knowing or caring what it said. Sure there were hiccups and shades of what was to come like that weird bit in the 90s and early-ish 2000s where they suddenly thought westerners couldnt understand japanese media when the fucking godzilla movies and ultraman were already around since the 60s and most of those were literally just direct translations of the source save for the original godzilla where they added news broadcaster segments to the film to try and make it seem more suspenseful and "realistic". Finding shit from around the world I've never seen before has never stopped helping me stave off the existential crisis caused by my 20s being completely wasted due to a mix of hyperpolitics ,the coof , and nobody being willing to hire me or buy my wares. I have somewhat hope for the future as a whole but my future's been effectively sabotaged.


----------



## Glowie (Sep 30, 2021)

Recession 2008 will separate weak from the chaff, weak willed people like troons, financially retarded and consoomers will be first to feel the brunt.

Before obligatory global chimp outs.

Things will be very bad yes, but future is what you make of it.
Once you stop having existential crises, angst over death and adopt proper attitude.

Get fit, stack supplies and buy a gun. Stop fearing about the inevitable and you're golden.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 30, 2021)

Made In China said:


> Notice that your conspiracy theory only works if we assume China is the cause of all the ills and woes in the west and China's downfall will magically make all of your problems go away, but I suspect you, being controlled opposition, already know that's just wishful thinking.


That's a great story but no matter what happens, at the very least we're actually humans and not souless locusts.

Can't take that from us you slant eyed faggot. Go eat some more giant salamander and get back to making my cheap shit.


----------

